# How do you remove Earpads on the Smith Mission MIPS



## Kchung92 (Dec 21, 2020)

The back part is attached to the dial which seems to be glued to the underside of the helmet


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Pop the anchors from the foam and slide the center of the ear piece off. Some smith models Velcro the ear piece the the dial anchor


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Funnily enough mine is in pieces on the desk next to me so here is a disassembled photo that might help. I took it apart some time ago and can't recall how. I'm guessing that you also find the ear flaps a bit naff and too cosy? I'm going to replace mine with some old Sweet ones.








ps. just noticed that the earflaps are the wrong way around.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Have just discovered that the centre piece of foam padding in the earflaps can be removed through a velcro-closed gap which would probably have been possible without disassembly.


----------



## Sholeh (12 mo ago)

BoardieK said:


> Have just discovered that the centre piece of foam padding in the earflaps can be removed through a velcro-closed gap which would probably have been possible without disassembly.


 This post literally just saved me from cutting open my ear flaps to fit headphones in here. I have been searching for an opening and would have never found this Velcro if not for you. Thank you!


----------



## RMerritt (10 mo ago)

Sholeh said:


> This post literally just saved me from cutting open my ear flaps to fit headphones in here. I have been searching for an opening and would have never found this Velcro if not for you. Thank you!


Can u show a picture? I’m about to cut mine too- can’t find the Velcro opening


----------



## RMerritt (10 mo ago)

RMerritt said:


> Can u show a picture? I’m about to cut mine too- can’t find the Velcro opening


Nevermind just saw that’s what the picture was above


----------

